# High GPU Temperature

## de11

Hi ,

I have high GPU temp always around +50 C and i cant figure out why it could be something about graphic cards.

I had the same problem on crux and solved it with checking AMG GPU and ATI Radeon as M odules so im using the same kernel setup as i have on crux linux with GPU +30 C now

Graphic card is Intel HD 620 and Radeon R7 445

kernel .config http://dpaste.com/3FTFHZE

Xorg.0.log

```
[    69.671] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.5

Release Date: 2017-10-12

[    69.671] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    69.671] Build Operating System: Linux 4.12.12-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    69.671] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 4.12.12-gentoo #2 SMP Sat Nov 18 18:22:34 CET 2017 x86_64

[    69.671] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.12.12-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro

[    69.671] Build Date: 18 November 2017  01:07:51PM

[    69.671]  

[    69.671] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    69.672]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    69.672] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    69.672] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Nov 18 18:26:10 2017

[    69.726] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    69.726] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    69.799] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    69.799] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    69.799] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    69.799] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    69.799] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[    69.799] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel Graphics"

[    69.799] (**) |   |-->GPUDevice "Radeon"

[    69.799] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    69.799] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    69.799] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    69.799] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    69.799] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    69.822] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    69.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    69.822] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    69.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    69.822] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    69.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    69.822] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    69.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    69.822]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    69.822] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    69.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    69.822]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    69.822] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    69.823] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    69.823] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    69.840] (II) Loader magic: 0x813c80

[    69.840] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    69.840]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    69.840]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[    69.840]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    69.840]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    69.840] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    69.844] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[    69.848] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:5916:1028:0768 rev 2, Mem @ 0xd1000000/16777216, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    69.848] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6900:1028:0768 rev 195, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/2097152, 0xd0200000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    69.848] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    69.880] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    69.998] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    69.998]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    69.998]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    69.999] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    69.999] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    70.032] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    70.032]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 2.99.917

[    70.032]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    70.032]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    70.032] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    70.032] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    70.056] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    70.056]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 7.9.0

[    70.056]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    70.056]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    70.056] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[    70.056] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[    70.056] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[    70.056] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[    70.056] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24), ATI FireMV 2400,

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24), ATI FireGL M24 GL,

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380), ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3), ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4),

   ATI Radeon 9500, ATI Radeon 9600TX, ATI FireGL Z1, ATI Radeon 9800SE,

   ATI Radeon 9800, ATI FireGL X2, ATI Radeon 9600, ATI Radeon 9600SE,

   ATI Radeon 9600XT, ATI FireGL T2, ATI Radeon 9650, ATI FireGL RV360,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW,

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1), ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO, ATI Radeon 9000,

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420), ATI FireGL X3 (R420),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420), ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420),

   ATI Radeon X850 (R480), ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480), ATI Radeon Mobility M7,

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7, ATI Radeon Mobility M6,

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9), ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9),

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro, ATI FireGL X1,

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO, ATI Radeon 9800XT,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10), ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11),

   ATI Radeon, ATI FireGL 8700/8800, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9100,

   ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon VE/7000, ATI ES1000,

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22), ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL, ATI Radeon X800 (R423), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423), ATI Radeon X800SE (R423),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430), ATI Radeon X800 (R430),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423), ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26), ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX, ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M, ATI Radeon 9250, ATI Radeon 9200,

   ATI Radeon 9200SE, ATI FireMV 2200, ATI Radeon X300 (RV370),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370), ATI Radeon X550 (RV370),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370), ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28),

   ATI Radeon X850, ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility FireGL V7200,

   ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300, ATI Mobility FireGL V7100,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI FireGL V3300,

   ATI FireGL V3350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Mobility FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro,

   ATI FireGL V3400, ATI Mobility FireGL V5250,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT,

   ATI FireGL V5200, ATI Radeon X2300HD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI AMD Stream Processor,

   ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570,

   ATI FireGL V7400, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT, ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600,

   ATI FireGL V7600, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI FirePro RV770,

   AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI RV610,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI Radeon HD 2350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400,

   ATI RADEON E2400, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2, ATI Radeon HD3870 X2,

   ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170,

   ATI Radeon HD 4550, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI FirePro V3700,

   ATI FireMV 2450, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO2,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI Radeon HD 5670, ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series,

   REDWOOD, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR, ATI FirePro 2270,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,

   AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, CAICOS,

   ARUBA, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, VERDE, OLAND, HAINAN, BONAIRE, KABINI,

   MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII

[    70.056] (--) using VT number 7

[    70.063] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20170403

[    70.064] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 620

[    70.064] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx, avx2; using a maximum of 2 threads

[    70.064] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    70.064] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    70.064] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    70.064] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    70.064] (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "glamor"

[    70.064] (**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "3"

[    70.064] (**) intel(0): Option "TearFree" "true"

[    70.065] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 has no monitor section

[    70.065] (**) intel(0): Found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw') for output eDP1

[    70.065] (II) intel(0): Enabled output eDP1

[    70.065] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[    70.065] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[    70.065] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[    70.065] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[    70.065] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[    70.065] (--) intel(0): Output eDP1 using initial mode 1920x1080 on pipe 0

[    70.065] (**) intel(0): TearFree enabled

[    70.065] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    70.065] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    70.065] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"

[    70.065] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"

[    70.065] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in

[    70.065] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    70.065] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    70.065] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    70.065] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[    70.065] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[    70.065] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[    70.065] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[    70.065] (II) Unloading radeon

[    70.065] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    70.097] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Kabylake (gen9) backend

[    70.097] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    70.097] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    70.112] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    70.112] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    70.113] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    70.113] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[    70.113] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    70.113] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    70.113] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[    70.113] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 DRI3 enabled

[    70.113] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[    70.113] (--) RandR disabled

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    70.293] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    70.293] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    70.307] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on eDP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    70.310] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[    70.670] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    70.670] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    70.670] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    70.690] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    70.732] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    70.732]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 2.10.5

[    70.732]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    70.732]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    70.732] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    70.732] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    70.732] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    70.732] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    70.732] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    70.732] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    70.732] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    70.732] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    70.732] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    70.733] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    70.733] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    70.733] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    70.733] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    70.733] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    70.733] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    70.733] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    70.733] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    70.733] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4/event4"

[    70.733] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    70.733] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    70.734] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    70.734] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    70.734] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    70.734] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    70.734] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    70.734] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    70.734] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    70.734] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    70.734] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[    70.734] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    70.734] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    70.735] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    70.735] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    70.735] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    70.735] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    70.736] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    70.736] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    70.736] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    70.736] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    70.736] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    70.736] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    70.736] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    70.736] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2"

[    70.736] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    70.736] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    70.737] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event6)

[    70.737] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    70.737] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[    70.737] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[    70.737] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    70.737] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[    70.737] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[    70.737] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[    70.737] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/0003:046D:C52B.0001/input/input8/event6"

[    70.737] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    70.737] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    70.738] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event7)

[    70.738] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    70.738] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    70.738] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[    70.738] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[    70.738] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    70.738] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[    70.738] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    70.738] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    70.738] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[    70.738] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[    70.738] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

[    70.739] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[    70.739] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[    70.739] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[    70.739] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[    70.739] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[    70.739] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    70.739] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    70.739] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.1/0003:046D:C52B.0002/input/input9/event7"

[    70.739] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[    70.739] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    70.739] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[    70.739] (WW) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

[    70.739] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    70.739] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    70.739] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    70.739] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    70.740] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    70.740] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    70.740] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    70.741] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event9)

[    70.741] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    70.741] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    70.741] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone Mic (/dev/input/event10)

[    70.741] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    70.741] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    70.741] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event11)

[    70.741] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    70.741] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    70.742] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event12)

[    70.742] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    70.742] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    70.742] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event13)

[    70.742] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    70.742] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    70.742] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event14)

[    70.742] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    70.742] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    70.743] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI (/dev/input/event15)

[    70.743] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    70.743] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    70.743] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI (/dev/input/event16)

[    70.743] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    70.743] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    70.744] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    70.744] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    70.744] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    70.744] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    70.744] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    70.744] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    70.744] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    70.744] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    70.744] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5"

[    70.744] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    70.744] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    70.745] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event8)

[    70.745] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    70.745] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    70.745] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    70.745] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    70.745] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    70.755] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    70.755]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.9.0

[    70.755]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    70.755]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    70.755] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    70.755] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    70.755] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

[    70.770] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: found clickpad property

[    70.770] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1278 - 5664 (res 0)

[    70.770] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1206 - 4648 (res 0)

[    70.770] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    70.770] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    70.770] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left double triple

[    70.770] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    70.770] (**) Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"

[    70.770] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    70.770] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    70.786] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event8"

[    70.786] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 13)

[    70.786] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    70.786] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    70.786] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.036

[    70.786] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    70.786] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    70.786] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    70.786] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    70.786] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    70.787] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    70.787] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    70.788] (II) config/udev: Adding input device DELL Wireless hotkeys (/dev/input/event17)

[    70.788] (**) DELL Wireless hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    70.788] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'DELL Wireless hotkeys'

[    70.788] (**) DELL Wireless hotkeys: always reports core events

[    70.788] (**) evdev: DELL Wireless hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event17"

[    70.788] (--) evdev: DELL Wireless hotkeys: Vendor 0 Product 0

[    70.788] (--) evdev: DELL Wireless hotkeys: Found keys

[    70.788] (II) evdev: DELL Wireless hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard

[    70.788] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/virtual/input/input20/event17"

[    70.788] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "DELL Wireless hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[    70.788] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    72.067] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 1299

[    72.067] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    72.067] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  138.70  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111 +hsync -vsync (66.7 kHz eP)

[    72.067] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  110.96  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111 +hsync -vsync (53.3 kHz e)

```

any ideas ,please

----------

## bunder

Most modern GPUs idle a little on the hot side unless you set the fan to 100%.  In fact, on newer nvidia cards, the fan doesn't come on until around 50C, and they like to run in the 80C range before themselves turning the fan up to 100%.

It looks like modern AMD GPUs also need some firmware in addition to the drivers, do you know if you have them loaded?

----------

